# Rainy day poll  What was your very first MAC purchase?



## Shawna (Apr 15, 2005)

It is pouring rain here in the lovely city of Victoria, BC and I got to wondering what people bought for their very first mac purchase?  Here's mine:
Studio fix powder
lipglass clear
Grid lipstick (I miss that colour)
Nylon eyeshadow 
This would have been mid - late 90's and I have loved Mac ever since.


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 15, 2005)

Viva Glam II and those little perfume (I think) oil vials a few years ago.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hyperreal 100 Foundation and Strobe Cream


----------



## xotikloks (Apr 15, 2005)

fetish lipstick
chestnut lip liner


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 15, 2005)

Melody and false lashes #12(?)  <-----Showgirl eyelashes!!!  Viva Las Vegas!  (thats the first time I ever went to MAC- Jan of THIS year!)  (now I own 12 lipsticks, 30 pigments, 6 eyeshadows, a couple lipliners, a coupla eyeliners, 5 fluidliners, and a coupla brushes...

I think drugs mighta been a cheaper addiction.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2005)

spice liner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( if i had only known it would turn into an addiction!!! )


----------



## Persephone (Apr 15, 2005)

Nymphette Lipglass...


----------



## Jessica (Apr 15, 2005)

Liza AM, pinch o'peach, and studiofix


----------



## roxybc (Apr 15, 2005)

Shawna - I'm from Vic too!  Except I go to UNBC right now.

My first purchase was Satin Taupe eye shadow like 6 years ago.  I still haven't use d it all up!


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Apr 15, 2005)

Specktra Peach lipglass stain, Girlie eyeshadow and Cedar lip pencil. Still have the stain but I've had to replace the girlie (it broke) and the cedar (Tis my fav lip pencil)


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 15, 2005)

Spice for me, too


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 15, 2005)

Pink Bronze pigment....offa ebay...lol created a huge raving monster even though I cant pull off pink bronze...


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 15, 2005)

you dont like your pink bronze?  Still have it- I LOVE mine and want to get a full size- mine was just a sample! Wanna get rid of yours? lol


----------



## solardame (Apr 15, 2005)

Studio Fix and I think a few eyeshadows... it's been awhile.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 15, 2005)

Pink venus and sprout eyeshadow


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 15, 2005)

i think it was some eyeshadows like swish and patina!


----------



## charms23 (Apr 15, 2005)

Prr lipglass, and I still love it!


----------



## peachykeen01 (Apr 15, 2005)

Black Tied eyeshadow


----------



## Shawna (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Shawna - I'm from Vic too!  Except I go to UNBC right now._

 
Cool, I figured the chances were good that there was another Mac addict from Victoria!  Happy to know I'm not alone


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 15, 2005)

swimming e/s and nymphette l/g  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




still 2 of my favorites!


----------



## user2 (Apr 15, 2005)

Bitter e/s and I still got it!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 15, 2005)

Studio Fix
Mulch e/s
C-Thru Lipglass (I rarely use that one now)


----------



## blepharisma (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Grid lipstick (I miss that colour)_

 
ME TOO!

My first purchases were Grid lipstick, Haze eyeshadow, Violet mascara... all in the old packaging.


----------



## MACreation (Apr 15, 2005)

nymphette lipglass & surreal e/s


----------



## jeanna (Apr 15, 2005)

*first mac purchase*

Wow, it seems like _*forever*_ ago! Hmm, let me see... I would have been in like grade 8 or something when I was only allowed to wear lipstick... *MARRAKESH *lipstick! Definitely, I'm sure of it now! _*ahh, memories...*_


----------



## Elorien (Apr 15, 2005)

My very first purchase was about $120 worth of brushes, before I even had makeup to use them with   

First actual makeup purchases were Parrot and Amber Lights e/s


----------



## Alison (Apr 15, 2005)

Nico lipglass, vex and shale eyeshadows and gleam lip stick.


----------



## annietwinkletoes (Apr 15, 2005)

My 1st mac purchase was a matte lipstick back in 88 or so when Madonna was raving about their mattes.  That lipstick is long dead and buried (I didn't know about b2m back then), but I wish I remember what colour it was.  I think it started with an f.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 15, 2005)

Speckrta


----------



## banana (Apr 15, 2005)

Retro lipstick.  Almost 9 years ago and it was my first department store makeup item.  I wore it in my grade 10 school picture.  I repurchased it last year mostly for nostalgia purposes but it's still a nice colour.  I need an excuse to wear it.


----------



## Oonie (Apr 15, 2005)

MAC Red  & Stiletto lipstick I think...


----------



## clairewear (Apr 15, 2005)

Lipglass in lust


----------



## spyderfly10 (Apr 15, 2005)

tilt and creme de violet eyeshadows


----------



## misslexa (Apr 16, 2005)

oh gosh... so long ago

i think it was called dream (e/s)
a greyish - bluish color

it was the old screw top kind!


----------



## Onederland (Apr 16, 2005)

Song and Dance Lipglass.


----------



## TipTopTap (Apr 16, 2005)

Shroom eyeshadow- I still have it and love it!


----------



## princess_jenilee (Apr 16, 2005)

Cubic Blush......i was playing it safe back then......Now i want every collection that comes out!!

haha.....my bf and I joke how we are going to shoot up my pigment b/c I am so addicted to MAC.


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 16, 2005)

eeek!

um...  1984 and it was the forerunner to Twig lipstick!


----------



## velvettears (Apr 16, 2005)

all from Tantress

e/s..

Goldbit
Gamma Ray
Earthly Delight
Riviera Rose
Olive Groove

l/g

Soft Sun 
New Flame 
Light My Fire

an glitterliners

Copperfield
Oxidate

i started big an now i am totally obsessed


----------



## Cdjax (Apr 17, 2005)

My first MAC Purchase was:

StudioFix
Sheena Lip Lacquer
Lust Lipglass


----------



## mystar9898 (Apr 17, 2005)

Prrr lipglass


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 17, 2005)

MAC Bronzer in bronze and Sweet Lust eyeshadow.


----------



## Tinker Bell (Apr 17, 2005)

mmm...it seems years ago... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Crimsonette e/s (it was limited edition)
*Tenderling blush


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 17, 2005)

Strangely enough, it was because I was making some blue l/g for my SO, but here's my first haul at an actual MAC store. The SA was soooo nice, she helped me out so much. 

Marine Ultra pigment
Dervish l/l
Creme Cocktail l/g tasti
clear lipglass

This cost me a lot in AUD! But it was so fun!


----------



## rubysubi (Apr 17, 2005)

god, i think it was the color that eventually became electric eel..


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 18, 2005)

My first mac purchase was
studio fix in nc30
dreamy lipgloss


----------



## Brianne (Apr 18, 2005)

Fluidlines!!!!!!!

(yes, it took me a while to get on the MAC bandwagon, but what a time to start!)


----------



## k_dimensional (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh man, it seems like a million years ago. It was Juxt and Swinging eyeshadows from the Pop Mode collection.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 18, 2005)

Chestnut lipliner
bronze eyeshadow
shroom eyeshadow
Smolder eyeliner
Delish lipstick.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 18, 2005)

first purchase was Sheena lip laquer, bad experience though haha. Then Lychee Luxe lipglass


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 18, 2005)

Chai lipglass


----------



## Shannyn (Apr 18, 2005)

Electric Eel Eyeshadow


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 24, 2005)

Clear lipglass, bought it a couple of years ago and I still love it.


----------



## angelwings (Apr 24, 2005)

Studio Finish Satin Foundation
Studio Finish Concealer SPF35 - the one in the little pot.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

tilt e/s and prrr lipglass 01 or 02


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 25, 2005)

Phew...it seems like ages ago!  It was in 2000 when we first got a MAC counter in Pittsburgh.

Eyeshadows in Swish, Stomp, and White Frost, Lipstick in Pink Freeze, and Clear Lipglass.  And Swish is still one of my favorite products.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 25, 2005)

Foxy Lady e/l & Lovechild l/g


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Apr 25, 2005)

Frou Lipstick *cringes*


----------



## odium (Apr 25, 2005)

vivid tone violet lipstain. it was an l/e, and sadly i still have it. god, how long ago was that?


----------



## diesel (Apr 25, 2005)

I think my first-ever purchase was Tilt (?) nail polish way back when. First makeup was Nico lipglass and the brow pencil... maybe Stud? Something medium brown that I later moved one shade darker from.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 25, 2005)

January this year, VGV lipglass


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 25, 2005)

Shroom e/s just over a year ago... And now I'm hooked!


----------



## christina (Apr 25, 2005)

My first purchase was about 5 years ago, I got Studio Fix, Espresso and Patina e/s, 266 brush, chestnut l/l, prr l/g


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 25, 2005)

x-treme l/s


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 25, 2005)

Clear lipglass, studio finish concealer and honey lust e/s.


----------



## makeuplover (Apr 26, 2005)

blot powder
studio fix
lipglass-lust


----------



## jokers_kick (Apr 26, 2005)

meadowland e/s 
shimmermoss e/s
chrome yellow e/s
teal pigment
bright fuschia pigment.


----------



## PinkGlamR (Apr 26, 2005)

my first MAC purchases were about midway through last year and i got four items:
* Eyeshadow in Intoxicate
* Angel matte blush
* Pink Aura lipstick
* Sandy B lipstick


----------



## lemurian (Apr 27, 2005)

Viva Glam II ... it's still my HG nude lippie!


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 27, 2005)

Ugh.. memories. It was for prom, years ago. A 4 pan palette with I think Shale, a white and another color; a lipglass which I think was Viva Glam and a lipliner.


----------



## allie02044 (Apr 27, 2005)

Nymphette, Nylon, bronze, amber lights, O, llama.
-dont have any of those from the original purchase, a "friend" jacked 'em all! -  i have, however, replaced them!


----------



## Lisheous (Jul 15, 2005)

My very first purchase was, Viva Glam 111 and a 4 quad of beautymarked, mylar, embarked and trax.


----------



## valley (Jul 16, 2005)

Earlier this year, when Madame B started...but I just looked at the colors from afar and bought swimming and gorgeous gold.


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 16, 2005)

I got a few samples of pigment off of Ebay: golden olive, gold metal, old gold, gold, and blue brown.  But my first legitimate purchase of MAC is VGV lipglass and Ornamental Lustreglass off the website.


----------



## MissFortune (Jul 16, 2005)

spice lipliner


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 17, 2005)

Gosh, I can't remember.
Either Prrr lipglass, C-thru lipglass or Bronze bronzer.


----------



## Jeniwren (Jul 17, 2005)

I bought 'Digit' eyeshadow (in the old screw top) and 'Spice' lipliner.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 17, 2005)

Pink Pearl pigment.

I have been using that identical color from stagelight for almost 20 years, but could not find the company, and someone told me that a company called MAC carried one, so I got it.

Hard to remember a time when I never even heard of MAC!  HAHAHHAA


----------

